
Ask HN: Would you be interested in getting a personal robot - victoriap
A personal robot, the size of a bird, a drone, charging is needed every 24 hours. Speaks , hears and can do small actions like pressing buttons, fetching some stuff in a basket net. Can stand on your shoulder or on a table and can be switched off.
======
sharemywin
a remote control lego sweeper. two arms to sweep into a dust pan body.

~~~
sharemywin
although my kids would probably still complain about picking up their toys.

